# Kenpachi vs Whitebeard



## Black Moon (Apr 16, 2014)

Speed equal.

Kenpachi starts in shikai.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

Whitebeard flexes.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 16, 2014)

Kenny destroyed a 100 gigaton meteor in shikai with eyepatch on.


----------



## November (Apr 16, 2014)

Wb is in the teraton range right?


----------



## Shining Force (Apr 16, 2014)

Kenpachi should take this, unless this is prime WB. WB is around 7Gt, that teraton feat is only environmental effect and it consists many assumptions. So, Ken-chan oneshots for now.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes, you are catching up.
Btw November, what show is your avatar from?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

November said:


> Wb is in the teraton range right?


Yes. Yes, he is.


> Kenpachi should take this, unless
> this is prime WB.


No.


> WB is around
> 7Gt,


No.


> that teraton feat is only
> environmental effect


Yes, and I'm assuming you think God sent his angels to cause them, right.
A crater is an environmental effect, FYI.
Don't say shit you don't understand.


> and it
> consists many assumptions.


It does, no doubt. But until someone actually brings all the faults of said assumptions to light, the calc stands.


> So,
> Ken-chan oneshots for now.


Cute.
I think I'll keep you.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 16, 2014)

I like the direction this thread is going


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 16, 2014)

Gura Gura Gura Gura!, is there enough lube to last this session. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Although Kenny could one shot , I highly doubt he getting the chance.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> I like the direction this thread is going



DT, ma nig, where you been?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

Black Moon said:


> Doesn't matter, wb durability is shit, he still gets oneshotted, unless you have some calc to prove that normal steel swords wielded by fodders in the one piece verse have magical properties that make them planet level in destructive power, which you may as well have knowing your infantile method of reasoning.
> 
> MovieCodec is the other way.



You don't know how hilarious and ironic this post is.:ignoramus


----------



## Regicide (Apr 16, 2014)

So Bleach high tiers are now 100+ GT.

I'm surprised there aren't more threads.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> we can let them have this frisbee



That we can.
Cos we're just generous like that.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> Life, WoW, etc
> 
> Now... defend your honor, Bang :ignoramus


I never knew my honor was threatened.

I sure as hell ain't debating with that idiot.


> So Bleach high tiers are now
> 100+ GT.
> I'm surprised there aren't more
> threads.


Wait for it.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 16, 2014)

Honorable members.

Can fodder marines destroy Gremmy's meteor?

I await your wise reply.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 16, 2014)

I feel I really forgot how things go on here, and I'm unaware of the current statistics, but doesn't the fact that the meteor hit the SS ceiling make the feat less impressive? Seeing how its speed got reduced by an unknown amount?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> Awww, and here I was anticipating some amusement.



Go watch some porn or something.
Whitebeard babyshakes.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 16, 2014)

Hardcore said:


> I feel I really forgot how things go on here, and I'm unaware of the current statistics, but doesn't the fact that the meteor hit the SS ceiling make the feat less impressive? Seeing how its speed got reduced by an unknown amount?



That doesn't matter, Core.

What matters is the size of the meteor at the moment Kenny destroyed it, only that is important for evaluating his shikai's DC. The speed and possible DC of the meteor itself is pretty much irrelevant here.



			
				Bang said:
			
		

> Whitebeard babyshakes.



But does he really? 

As far as I can see Kenny's new feat most likely does give him the DC needed to kill ol' WB, even if we regard the lolfodders stabbing him as a low showing, making his durability 7 GT or whatever Chinjao's headbutt is currently at.

So it can go both ways.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2014)

you know that the biggatons only come from KE, right ?

just destroying the rocks structure is much less impressive



did he fully match the full calced KE of the meteor with no slowdowns ?


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 16, 2014)

He was shown to not be knocked back.
Which means he destroyed the meteor and his own momentum was not changed.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> That doesn't matter, Core.
> 
> What matters is the size of the meteor at the moment Kenny destroyed it, only that is important for evaluating his shikai's DC. The speed and possible DC of the meteor itself is pretty much irrelevant here.
> 
> ...



Depends on


> He was shown to not be
> knocked back.
> Which means he destroyed the
> meteor and his own momentum
> was not changed.


Did the meteor's entire momentum ever come to bear on him? As in did he push it back, or punch it to smithereens?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 16, 2014)

More like cut it to smithereens


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

He doesn't get the dc for destroying the meteor, then.
He gets the scaling by powerscaling him to Gremmy's tho.
What that means is that Kenpachi's dura is stuck at Lanza level.
Speed equal is ghey.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Apr 16, 2014)

Reiatsu scaling only affects DC? Since when?


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 16, 2014)

He does cancel out the momentum with his swing. He swings with greater momentum than the meteor.

if you look at the falling pieces then you will realize that they are not quite falling at the meteor's original speed, that must mean a lot of speed must have been taken out from them.Then there is also the pulverization energy for 244404958095540 kg of rock.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 16, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> That doesn't matter, Core.
> 
> What matters is the size of the meteor at the moment Kenny destroyed it, only that is important for evaluating his shikai's DC. The speed and possible DC of the meteor itself is pretty much irrelevant here.



Destroying a large rock isn't that much impressive, at least not to a degree to give the verse a boost.



Fluttershy said:


> you know that the biggatons only come from KE, right ?
> 
> just destroying the rocks structure is much less impressive
> 
> ...



so basically, an unquantifiable feat?


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 16, 2014)

1 Teraton>100+ gigaton.so i think whitebeard should win this.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 16, 2014)

Is Whitebeard now 1 teraton? 

He used to be 40MT or something, what changed?


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 16, 2014)

LOL at people's desperate attempt of not giving Kennpachi the meteor scaling.

Anyway Whitebeard turns Kenpachi into paste.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 16, 2014)

@core I think it was because of the shaking islands from far distances (although it's kinda iffy) it's pretty much legit & accepted


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 16, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> LOL at people's desperate attempt of not giving Kennpachi the meteor scaling.
> 
> Anyway Whitebeard turns Kenpachi into paste.



Where was it scaled?



LineageCold said:


> @core I think it was because of the shaking islands from far distances (although it's kinda iffy) it's pretty much legit & accepted



It was felt from a long distance IIRC. Wasn't it the one GM made?


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 16, 2014)

Hardcore said:


> It was felt from a long distance IIRC. Wasn't it the one *GM* made?



Yup, a guy name "god movement" .


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 16, 2014)

Never mind, found the bleach one.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 16, 2014)

Hardcore said:


> Is Whitebeard now 1 teraton?
> 
> He used to be 40MT or something, what changed?



yeah GM made a new calc. :-http://www.narutoforums.com/blog.php?b=20978#


----------



## Fujita (Apr 16, 2014)

Unless the accumulated debris, kinetic energy still intact, wipes the Seireitei off the map next chapter or something, yeah, Kenpachi kinda does get scaled to the meteor's kinetic energy



Shining Force said:


> that teraton feat is only environmental effect



So...

Whitebeard can apparently only create teratons worth of energy in order to affect large areas, despite his quakes spreading, more or less, from a single point 

That... doesn't make a lot of sense 



Black Moon said:


> Doesn't matter, wb durability is shit, he still gets oneshotted, unless you have some calc to prove that normal steel swords wielded by fodders in the one piece verse have magical properties that make them planet level in destructive power, which you may as well have knowing your infantile method of reasoning.
> 
> MovieCodec is the other way.



Do you not understand the concept of low showings?


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 16, 2014)

Fujita, so the meteor interacting with the Seireitei ceiling before Kenpachi destroying it doesn't make change?


----------



## Fujita (Apr 16, 2014)

Hardcore said:


> Fujita, so the meteor interacting with the Seireitei ceiling before Kenpachi destroying it doesn't make change?



Actually... that's kind of a hard question to answer 

Yes, it would have slowed it down (or destroyed its mass, which is how it seems to work here... I remember it acting as a physical barrier as well when Ichigo and co were invading)

The way I read that is that it more or less plowed through it, and any changes were minimal 

That's going to be pretty damn hard to prove, though 

I guess if you go with the mass thing, you could try and scale it before and after, as it's dropping and then as it's breaking the thing open


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

Whitebeard still wins but considering Kenny still has his eyepatch on and has Bankai left don't be surprised if things change.


----------



## Shunssj (Apr 16, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Whitebeard still wins but considering Kenny still has his eyepatch on and has Bankai left don't be surprised if things change.



I really don't think he should get a Bankai, I mean did he do the 3 day training thing? probably not


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

He will, Kenny is Kubo's favorite.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 16, 2014)

Kenpachi's Bankai should be a universe buster that destroy Bleachverse once and for all, the end~


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 16, 2014)

Nah I am more interested about Aizen, Kyoraku and Ukithake's bankai.
Btw the OBD always tales Bleach feats with grains of salt.


----------



## ds800 (Apr 16, 2014)

my cell is derpin, did kenny destroy the meteor?


----------



## Kensei13 (Apr 16, 2014)

ds800 said:


> my cell is derpin, did kenny destroy the meteor?



Yes, and he obliterated that much mass into tiny pieces in a single shot. No name attack or energy blast. Just straight strength with a swing of his sword.  It's irrelevant how fast the meteor is, the point of Kubo drawing the feat was to illustrate Kenpachi's raw power/physical strength. Kenpachi means strongest Shinigami, and Zaraki excels in physical strength.

Anyway, Kenpachi takes this.


----------



## kyrax12 (Apr 16, 2014)

What's more impressive is that he jump up and managed to obliterate the meteor.  Man.. that is pretty freaking powerful.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 16, 2014)

Did you fuckers even read the chapter? 

Kenny swung his sword and blew the meteor to pieces. Whether or not the meteor still had the same speed after impacting with the dome is debatable, but we know he shattered the thing.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, the thing was still burning after piercing the dome.

So, if it was slowed down at all, it was still moving at least at minimum ablation speed. Which is what the calc was using to begin with.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 16, 2014)

That's not the point, Regi. Ablation velocity is fine.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 16, 2014)

I think we should give Kenny the scaling & call it a day  ( although a few stuff is shaky about the feat)


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 16, 2014)

Don't see why the KE of it would have changed to be honest.

That shit plowed right through the barrier and with bitches running for their lives it seems as though it was just as likely to annihilate Soul Society as before. And of course, nothing implies the barrier did anything to slow it down - if anything, it more so implies that it was totally ineffective.


----------



## Alita (Apr 16, 2014)

I wouldn't be so quick to say Kenny can one shot whitebeard when his current firepower is still being debated.

Anyway whitebeard wins.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2014)

What is actually being argued?

I'm not reading 3 pages of shit just because I gonna see some rustling of calcs in the mix


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 16, 2014)

The both verses get rekt by current nardo


----------



## Sablés (Apr 16, 2014)

Byrd said:


> What is actually being argued?
> 
> I'm not reading 3 pages of shit just because I gonna see some rustling of calcs in the mix



Calc is mostly legit.

Whitebeard brings the pain.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> The both verses get rekt by current nardo



What the fuck does this has to do with anything, you want an award or some shit... Jesus, who gives a flying fuck, if Naruto can solo both of them... still doesn't make the shit good to read... You must have a serious hard-on



> Calc is mostly legit.
> 
> Whitebeard brings the pain.



End of thread then


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> No. Seriously, not knowing physics is okay, but acting like you do when you don't is not. It implies to those who don't understand what's going on that you speak from a position of authority and knowledge.


This. This. This.


> Now, I actually don't mind applying the meteor's KE to Kenpachi and calling it a day (mostly out of liberalness, partly out of laziness).


You're becoming something else these days. What with the lazy talk and all.


> Gremmy doesn't have DC to scale Kenpachi from. Gremmy is a reality warper.


Not DC, perse, but you get what I meant.

By this reply, you're implying Gremmy can do something like...create a new planet to collide with Kenpachi.
He can't. Island level is just as far as his attack power can extend via reality warping.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2014)

Now that would be what we call NLF


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> I'm not implying anything except that Gremmy's a reality warper. His abilities can't be extrapolated to anyone's physical stats.


In another verse, sure. But in Bleach where reiatsu powah equates everything, I'll say you're wrong.

You honestly think(assumimg Kenny didn't bust it) that Ywach wouldn't have been able to match that sort of 'firepower'?


> Now that would be what we call
> NLF


Indeed. And sadly, that's a term that's been tossed a lot around here due to Gremmy's shenanigans.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> And I'll say you're wrong. Everything being fueled by Reiatsu doesn't immediately indicate that all feats regardless of nature can be standardized to physical output. Gremmy himself is not giving the thing energy anyway, he just imagined it into existence.


Sooo, basically this?


> Gremmy can do something
> like...create a new planet to
> collide with Kenpachi.


?


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 16, 2014)

No. Where are you even getting that? Reality warp having absolutely no bearing on physical stats doesn't mean there are no limits to it.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 16, 2014)

Go to sleep, Bang.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2014)

He could if he imagines his physical stats as that 

and I'm not talking about the planet busting thing that came out of nowhere

but reality warpers don't have their physical stats raise to whatever they can warp.

its entirely possible to have a person street-level able to manipulate realities easily


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> No. Where are you even getting that? Reality warp having absolutely no bearing on physical stats doesn't mean there are no limits to it.


What are we even arguing about? I'm just saying that the island level meteor is the limit of destructive kabooms Gremmy can create with his reality warping.
And since that is a limit of er...sorts, due to Bleach crap in-verse rules, character tiers above him can get scaled to that.


> Go to sleep, Bang.


Being hearing that an awful lot recently. It's 22:02 here, so I'll take your advice.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 16, 2014)

You generally don't scale feats made via hax to DC/durability. Reiatsu scaling or not.

What does it have to do with limitations (or lack of them) to Gremmy's hax I have no idea.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 16, 2014)

How about we wait till Gremmy goes Vollstandig?


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 16, 2014)

Gremmy's feat can't be directly scaled outside of Bach (who will inherit the ability), but Shikai Kenpachi might via reiatsu. Just wait and see his explanation of Nozarashi's ability. If it's straight-up pure power hack and slash, then it can be scaled, albeit it's kinda unnecessary since most of them have something better to scale off of (Bankai Yamamoto's small country Zanka no Tachi and Dangai Ichigo's Mugetsu which is scaled to that). 

Monster Aizen is better off with the gigaton-level scaling.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 16, 2014)

egressmadara said:


> albeit it's kinda unnecessary since most of them have something better to scale off of (Bankai Yamamoto's small country Zanka no Tachi and Dangai Ichigo's Mugetsu which is scaled to that).


That's not really how it works.

Scaling off of Kenny destroying the meteor would mean gigaton level firepower for those characters. Small country level is only for what essentially amount to suicide attacks, their other shit prior to this was merely city level.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 16, 2014)

We need to discuss some things in the OBD.


----------



## Zern227 (Apr 16, 2014)

Aren't you guys jumping the gun on this whole Kenpachi thing. We have no idea if there was any haxed involved with his shikai. We should wait till we get a better explanation of his shikai before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, in general, it might be best to wait to see if we get any more information regarding the fallout (which determines what he may or may not get scaled to for KE) 

Most of what we're doing is just kicking ideas around for fun at this point, doubly so in the blog  

Given Kenpachi's personality and his squad's aversion to kido-style zanpakutou... hax is extremely unlikely


----------



## Antitard (Apr 16, 2014)

Zaraki wins easily


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 16, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Come back tomorrow. You'll understand then.



How many tomorrows does he need this has been going for a while now.. Bang just went full retard. seriously.. just because of bleach


----------



## Regicide (Apr 16, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Well, in general, it might be best to wait to see if we get any more information regarding the fallout (which determines what he may or may not get scaled to for KE)


Another week before people can start wanking 100+ GT Bleach?

Stables probably won't be pleased.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm happy bleach got a good feat finally.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 16, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Another week before people can start wanking 100+ GT Bleach?



More or less 

I mean, I started out arguing "unless SS gets destroyed by fallout" but then just sort of started debating the point with the "unless" part left out.



> Stables probably won't be pleased.



He'll be fine

There are others to worry about, though


----------



## batman22wins (Apr 17, 2014)

Kenny is using 1 hand and eye patch. Kenny isn't even fighting at 50% power and he bust a meteor. Kenny takes this


----------



## November (Apr 17, 2014)

^No :ignoramus


----------



## ShadowReaper (Apr 17, 2014)

And still WB stomps.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 17, 2014)

Bankai Kenpachi+Kendo+Eye Patch off should make Kenpachi at least 5 times stronger (Thats actually me low balling). then his Shikai self that can casually destroy meteors.

Kenpachi one shots


----------

